# genetics.



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

What would i get crossing these carpets?

75% jungle jag x 75% jungle jag

Coastal jag x 75% jungle jag

Coastal Jag x jungle (my guess 50%s and jag sibs.)

75% jungle jag x jungle


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

SSamm said:


> What would i get crossing these carpets?
> 
> 75% jungle jag x 75% jungle jag
> 
> ...



75% jungle jag x 75% jungle jag = My brain hurts.

Coastal jag x 75% jungle jag = 66%(?) Jungle Jags + sibs

Coastal Jag x jungle (my guess 50%s and jag sibs.) = Yep.

75% jungle jag x jungle = 88% Jungle Jags + sibs.

I think :lol2:

Worth noting that jagxjag pairings will produce some 'supers'/leucistics which carry a lethal gene and will die either before or just after hatching.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

yeah i know. I need a answer to the first one LOL


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

SSamm said:


> yeah i know. I need a answer to the first one LOL


I think the 1st one works out at 56%


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

SSamm said:


> What would i get crossing these carpets?
> 
> 75% jungle jag x 75% jungle jag (several dead luecistics, probably)
> 
> ...


 
Jag - Jag will produce a number of luecistics, these generally don't hatch if they do they die shortly after. It also increases the likelyhood of the Jag neuro problem.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Caz said:


> I think the 1st one works out at 56%


 
ok, cheers, Will keep an eye if its something else, but that sounds about right.



bladeblaster said:


> Jag - Jag will produce a number of luecistics, these generally don't hatch if they do they die shortly after. It also increases the likelyhood of the Jag neuro problem.


The neuro problem is not common though.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

SSamm said:


> ok, cheers, Will keep an eye if its something else, but that sounds about right.
> 
> 
> 
> The neuro problem is not common though.


who told you that?


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Massive thread on moreliaforums.

Jaguar Neurological Issue - Let's do an official count of how many this really affects. - Morelia Pythons Community

Its not as widespread as people think.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

SSamm said:


> Massive thread on moreliaforums.
> 
> Jaguar Neurological Issue - Let's do an official count of how many this really affects. - Morelia Pythons Community
> 
> Its not as widespread as people think.


yeah well I would take that with a pinch of salt to be honest, many morelia breeders still deny it even exists. 'Most' underplay the problem, for obvious reasons. Don't get me wrong I am not saying it's rife, but it's certainly not rare.

BTW the first scenario wouldn't change the percantages, the off spring would still be 75% jungles.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

bladeblaster said:


> yeah well I would take that with a pinch of salt to be honest, many morelia breeders still deny it even exists. 'Most' underplay the problem, for obvious reasons. Don't get me wrong I am not saying it's rife, but it's certainly not rare.
> 
> BTW the first scenario wouldn't change the percantages, the off spring would still be 75% jungles.


Cheers


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

SSamm said:


> Cheers


I still wouldn't pair 2 jags because of the Leucistic problem, but thats obviously up to you : victory:


----------

